# Anyone ever put on a Turkey Shoot?



## Handgunner (Dec 10, 2008)

I was interested in doing this as a fund raiser.

If done on private property would there be any legalities I'd need to worry with?

Also, what would you be willing to pay per shot on a turkey shoot?  It's been so long since I've shot in one I can't remember, but it was like $5 a shot back then.

What distance from the shooting line to target?

How many shooters per round?

How would you limit the shotguns?  Iron site only?  Modified choke only? etc...?

Just trying to feel some of this out and get some ideas.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## cball917 (Dec 10, 2008)

there is a place up here that shoots every sat at 1. i will try to find out how they got it set up and give you some info. i have not shot there in a few years


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks.  I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 10, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> How many shooters per round?
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure some of this out...



Just me and Brandon. We will be down in April!!!!


----------



## cball917 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok made a few calls and this is what they do up here:

Normal shoot:
-target is at 92ft
-2 different targets, index card or playin card.
index card closest one to the x. playin card number of shots in card
-shells are $5 a shot and you buy from the person who is holding the match.
-size 9 shot
 GUNS:
-non-modified full choke with open sights

Turkey Shoot:
-target is at 100 ft
-shoot what you bring
- any gun, any chamber, scopes etc.
- small index card, number of shots per card

hope this helps


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 10, 2008)

cball917 said:


> ok made a few calls and this is what they do up here:
> 
> Normal shoot:
> -target is at 92ft
> ...




the "turkey shoots" around here are 12g open site ,mod choke only,shoot the sponsors shells,$5.00 per shot.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 10, 2008)

cball917 said:


> ok made a few calls and this is what they do up here:
> 
> Normal shoot:
> -target is at 92ft
> ...


Ton of help!  Thanks!

I wonder how many turkeys or hams to buy up before the shoot?  

Also, did they mention how many shooters per round?  

I'm trying to figure up how many shooters I need to at least break even on the turkeys and hams, yet still make enough to go towards the fund raiser.


----------



## cball917 (Dec 10, 2008)

i have seen anywhere from 5-20 shooters during one round


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 10, 2008)

There are no rules per say.

Set your targets where you want.  The futher out the less controversy as to the winner.

We alway use a sheet of copy paper made a cross from center top to center bottom and then left to right.  Closest to the center point won.  At 45 to 50 yards usually a clear winner.

Number of shooters determined by the prize and how much you need to cover and make a little money. $5 ticket, $10 turkey certificate, we gave away certificates from the local grocery store they gave us a break for charity, you want no less than 3.  Seriously, you need to have at least six shooters and set up for at least 10.

Have the target posts numbered so each shooter knows which target is his.  You would be surprised how many times people shoot the wrong targets.

Do not allow any guns with welded or brazed barrell extentions.

You provide the shells.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you have access to a trap/skeet range, you could do what they did here at the AF base I work at.  They call it Skrap.  Basically you take 25 rounds and shoot a round of trap from the skeet stations.  Max three shots per station, shoot till you are out of shells.  First three places win a turkey/ham plus additional turkeys/hams added for various scores (Predetermined but kept secret till the end).


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 10, 2008)

All the shoots I attend have been 70ft from bench/rest to post.

Be sure to use hard (oak) plywood for target backers.

Make shooters wear eye protection (even if you provide)

Shoot your shells. Most use cheap Federal 1 1/2 oz I think they are.

Scoped guns against scoped guns only.
No welded or brazed barells allowed.
 Have money rounds as well as meat rounds
Money rounds split 75/25 or so.
Have rounds for children only.
Have women only rounds.
I'll try and think of anything else and repost.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Get a couple of country hams and make them 10 per shooter w a min number of shooters required.  judt do the math and use TGattis's 75/25.  I have alwas shot closest to the x.  good luck and make sure to have a hot fire barrel going.


----------



## rockdawg (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been to some shoots that would have a "money" round a few times an hour. Once a good crowd was there to shoot thay would announce it. $5 per shooter, 50% payback of the pot. 10 shooters would bring a $50 round. You would get $25 and shooter get $25. Easy money for both and not as many turkeys and hams to buy.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 11, 2008)

On these money rounds, 1st place only pay out, right?

Winner takes 1/2 the pot?


----------



## Jasper (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey HG,

Send JustBB a PM. He helps with turkey shoots at the Masonic Lodge in Douglasville and can give you some good advice I'm sure.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 11, 2008)

You'll have fistfights if you let people shoot the shells they bring.

Every civilized shoot I've been to, the promoter furnished the shells.

I've been to "friendly" shoots that were bring your own, and some of the loads are downright dangerous.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 11, 2008)

I shot in a different kind of "turkey" shoot.   Here were the rules:
1.  .22 cal only
2.  Open sights only - offhand shooting position
3.  Host furnishes all ammo
4.  I forget the range but I'm guessing 15 yds.
5.  Tickets were a buck each shot.
6.  Target was an ordinary aspirin glued to a paper target.  If you hit the aspirin, you got a turkey.   

Then aspirins work great because if you get a hit, it will shatter and spray powder all over the paper and be readily visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 11, 2008)

Doyle said:


> I shot in a different kind of "turkey" shoot.   Here were the rules:
> 1.  .22 cal only
> 2.  Open sights only - offhand shooting position
> 3.  Host furnishes all ammo
> ...




It would take a lot of tickets to break even if everyone could even 1/2 shoot...  We're in the south, folks grew up shooting iron-sited .22's... they can just about as good as a scoped rifle. 

It wouldn't be a bad idea to toss that in the mix though to kind of break the monotony of things.


----------



## Nautical Son (Dec 11, 2008)

HG, 
To answer the question YES only pay out to the first place winner, or as it would be person with closest pellet to the X.

Have a judge with a magifying glass and calipers to measure with if it's too close to tell.

Have a "light" table set up to view the target on so you can readily see all the holes in the paper.

White targets with a vertical and horizontal line from top to bottom make the line black and roughly 5" square, there are places that sell them with numbers and tear off tickets to verify shooters so nobody can say "no I shot target so and so on post ????." If the ticket number doesn't match the target tuff stuff.

All of my recomendations are a collaboration from all the shoots I have been to and the various things I took note of that made each one better than the other. 

And yes a big ol barell of fire is a must as is boiled or roasted peanuts, no alcohol is a hosts wisest decision.


----------



## Just BB (Dec 11, 2008)

*turkey shoot*

Sent you a pm.


----------



## GA1dad (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe this will help Delton.

http://www.turkeyshoot.net/Rules.htm

I've been thru this site a time or two,,,,,,,, pretty good stuff.

Jay


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the PM's, links, and information y'all!!!


----------

